# Drummed out: Vets don’t rate Cabinet post under Deval



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gov. Deval Patrick has decided to remove the 
secretary of the Department of Veterans Services 
from his Cabinet. (Staff file photo by Kuni Takahashi)

 

*Drummed out: Vets don't rate Cabinet post under Deval*



By *Dave Wedge*



Gov. Deval Patrick has bumped the state's top veterans affairs adviser from his Cabinet, reversing a policy put in place by his predecessor and infuriating vets at a time of war and scrutiny over treatment of returning soldiers.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What absolute piss poor timing...and what a huge gaffe!


----------



## co2 (May 30, 2006)

One of his friends must need a job. Slap in the face for those who wore the uniform.And who are wearing it now.Whats next.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Jesus i cannot stop hating this guy! what a prick! why did any1 vote for this asshole!!!


----------

